# Surly Corner Bar Handlebar



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive seen one..ive read the reviews..have yet been able to try one..but id love to hear from someone thats got some time on one. Im thinking of replacing the jones h bend on my rigid niner emd..








Surly Corner Bar | Dropbar Mountain Bike Handlebar


The Corner Bar allows you to try out a drop-bar hand position and ride experience while running your current mountain shifters and brake levers.




surlybikes.com





Cheers


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

jrm said:


> Ive seen one..ive read the reviews..have yet been able to try one..but id love to hear from someone thats got some time on one. Im thinking of replacing the jones h bend on my rigid niner emd..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this bar to get an old 26er bike into commuting mode. Looks heavy but really practical to avoid having to update brakes etc to get to a drop position. Very interested as well.


----------



## Nomad77 (May 21, 2021)

I just installed one on my fatty, only had a short ride but so far, so good.


----------

